# ALL EYES ON US ZINE / PHOTO MANTAGE



## paxbagelhead (Dec 27, 2015)

Alright so i've been working on this new project in between everything else. It sounds silly but basically you take those craft store googlie eyes and glue them on stuff to make faces. http://www.ALLEYESON.US
anyway heres what i've got so far, after I get around 50 decent pictures i'll make a zine/photo montage book collection and start printing them out at my coworkers printshop. so far we've gotten a lot of positive responses as far as people loving the idea (the pictures make a lot more sense and explain a lot more).


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 27, 2015)

Funnnnnnny.

The opportunities are endless.


----------



## Desert (Dec 27, 2015)

this shit made me laugh so fucking hard. please keep sharing this stuff...the trash can is my new friend.


----------



## paxbagelhead (Dec 27, 2015)

right? people hear the idea and they're all oh geez, but than they see it and its all good


----------

